# Bidirektionale Übertragung



## Groddes (13 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bei AS-I gibt es ja die möglichkeit pro Slave 4 Eingänge und 4 Ausgänge zu belegen obwohl man ja nur 4 bits zu verfügung hat. Jetzt meine Frage: wie werden die 8 Zustände dann übertragen? Kann es sein das es dann auf 2 zyklen aufgeteilt wird?

Danke schon mal....


----------



## Aventinus (13 September 2011)

Nein, es gibt 4 Bit Eingänge und 4 Bit Ausgänge.


----------



## Groddes (13 September 2011)

Wie meinst du das? Wie sieht dann ein Telegramm aus wenn ich an einem slave 4 Eingänge und 4 Ausgänge angeschlossen habe?


----------



## Aventinus (13 September 2011)

In wie weit sind für dich die Telegramme relevant?

Üblicherweise stehen dir die Prozessdaten im Prozessabbild zur Verfügung.

Wo liegt eigentlich dein Problem? Evtl. kann ich dir genauer weiterhelfen wenn ich weiß worauf das ganze abzielt.


----------



## Groddes (13 September 2011)

Ich habe ein wenig verständnisprobleme wie das funktioniert wenn ich in meinem telegramm 4 bits für daten habe, aber mein slave kann 8 Zustände darstellen. das muss ja dann über mehrere telegramme übertragen werden oder nicht? Hilf mir ich steh auf dem schlauch....


----------



## Aventinus (13 September 2011)

Also nochmal ganz langsam:

In der SPS werden dir die Ein- und Ausgänge im Prozessabbild bereit gestellt. Da hast du kein Arbeit mit den Telegrammen.

Wenn du einen AS-i Busteilnehmer entwickeln möchtest wird das Telegrammthema für dich natürlich interessanter. Ich kenne den Telegrammaufbau nicht. 
Wenn die Info von wegen 4 Bit Nutzdaten gesichert ist kanns ja nur eine Möglichkeit geben:

Telegramm Master -> Slave: 4 Bit Ausgänge
Telegramm Slave -> Master: 4 Bit Eingänge
Tas Telegramm mit den Eingängen könnte gleichzeitig die Quittierung des Ausgangstelegramms sein.

Aber wie gesagt, die Daten liegen im PA.


----------



## Groddes (13 September 2011)

Klingt logisch der master muss ja nicht wissen was die Ausgänge machen, er braucht ja lediglich die Info von den Eingängen. Danke für die gute und vorallem schnelle Hilfe. 
Gruß


----------



## Aventinus (13 September 2011)

Bitte Schön


----------

